# [SOLVED] 2000 Lincoln navigator radio display not working



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

i have a 2000 Lincoln Navigator and the display on the radio hasn't worked in a while. It used to be mostly working then started to randomly go off then back on now it is mostly off, but will randomly come back on. everything works on the radio perfectly besides the display. i had work done on the heat exchanger and the mechanic claimed he spilled antifreeze on the dashboard that caused some lights to turn on on the dashboard, this problem occurred a while after the work but could be a possible factor, i took the radio out and couldn't see anything wrong with it physically, i was told it could be a weak ground, any suggestions?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Lincoln navigator radio display not working*



lalo 123 said:


> i have a 2000 Lincoln Navigator and the display on the radio hasn't worked in a while. It used to be mostly working then started to randomly go off then back on now it is mostly off, but will randomly come back on. everything works on the radio perfectly besides the display. i had work done on the heat exchanger and the mechanic claimed he spilled antifreeze on the dashboard that caused some lights to turn on on the dashboard, this problem occurred a while after the work but could be a possible factor, i took the radio out and couldn't see anything wrong with it physically, i was told it could be a weak ground, any suggestions?



GO BACK!
you paid good money for this and you did not get what you paid for,the fact he admitted to spilling stuff on the dashboard means he needs to fix or pay to fix what is wrong with the car now.
I would also get a quote of repairs needed from a local Car audio shop before hand.


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: 2000 Lincoln navigator radio display not working*

2 months later I resolved the problem, it was a cold solder on the back side of the dislpay on a resistor.


----------

